
When Stars Were Born: Earliest Starlight’s Effects Are Detected - jds375
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/28/science/stars-dark-energy.html
======
coldnose
Here's the actual Nature letter, for anyone interested.
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25791](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25791)

